# Opening Day Grouse Results



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Post your opening day grouse results here.

I went out for a horse ride this morning. Heard a couple of elk bugling, saw a few deer and managed to bag these two grouse. Fun day.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

saw two birds bagged One .....slow day for birds


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll post the pics later, but we saw one bird, and bagged that bird. Made a good shot too- the meat went un-touched by pellets. Got him in the head. Should be good eating!

We found this bird on our first walk, not more than 20 mins into our day, and thought for sure we'd get into them thick. No such luck, but still better than last year's bust. It was a beautiful day to be out, and we even found a couple elk wallows that had been recently used. As we walked through the area, we could hear them crashing through the trees, and after they got a few hundred yards off, they started bugling. Pretty darned cool!

Here's a couple pics from our opener:[attachment=1:tv2oqvs8]P1010374.1.JPG[/attachment:tv2oqvs8]

Look at how big this guy's feet were! This is a ruff, mind you. His little "talons" were almost a half inch long. He must not have very hard ground to scratch in.[attachment=0:tv2oqvs8]P1010373.1.JPG[/attachment:tv2oqvs8]


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

i got two, dad got two. shoulda had our limits easy...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I took an afternoon walk through the woods and got a nice Blue.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My 3 blues are cooking right now. They smell great! I am feeling quite stinky however because I missed 2 birds today. O|*


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Managed a mixed bag of 2 blues and 2 ruffed.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Went out with a friend and his 8 year old son. Saw 5, 1 close enough we bagged. Turned around before we got to where I wanted. Had a good day and didn't go home empty handed.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

4 guys, 3 dogs, and we took 10 birds!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Jumped 6 birds and only shot 2. I was pretty disappointed with the number of grouse we saw. I was expecting to see tons more.


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

I was very impressed in the number of birds we had four guys and had our limits at eight oclock opening morning!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

good job guys..went out yesterday and got skunked, didn't see a bird but saw some good country...bring on the ducks!!!


----------

